# Hiya



## Lepionfou13 (Sep 11, 2007)

incredible to find such a site! as I write this there is something tapping at my window and I am thinking, for once, I hope this is in my mind! (Joking)

Anyway.....I'm half french half english media exec with a brain too sharp for my own good. This, obviously, sounds arrogant and it is also the reason I am here.

The root of it all is that I do not like humans. This is not to say I do not love individuals.

I simply see people as delusional and confused asking themselves all the wrong questions and not bothering to validate their beliefs. And for this reason I do not see myself as part of anything which, obviously, is very sad.

I can maybe count on 3 fingers the number of people who I relate to. One is the author of Straw Dogs.

Who knows if this will make any sense to anyone, the important thing is there no monster at my window. There is simply a deep realisation that the way I think is very very different to anyone I know which means that in order to interact with people I assume a persona. I thought everyone did until recently. And they probably do to some extent. However when I tried explaining this to 2 intelligent friends they looked shocked. So I am guessing not to the extent to which I go!

Right now, however, I do not want to do that any longer because interacting with humans has taught me nothing. Other than they/we are the selfish manipulative beings I always suspected we were, and that I have become one myself.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, this was depressing.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Bienvenue Lepionfou13

Do you personally know the author of Straw Dogs, great book...

BB


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems I finally meet some one who has views close to mine. I as well dislike all of humanity, although this is because I only see the Ill in them. Given time I will accept how they are for who they are? they function in selfish means to avoid anxiety (something we haven?t been able to avoid for maybe years, and so we?ve become used to it)? In a perfect world? life wouldn?t be perfect? I?d like life to be balanced out, but only solid human order could bring that in to happening, and its freedom we lack already? I want to be able to find my own food, kill it? and have the pride of feeding my future family, yet I would find myself ?just? going to the supermarket ?buying? food with ease.

I?ve always wanted to just find some one with the same views as mine, I had always assumed it would be enough? because it?s already at the limits I could expect of people.

Besides that, welcome to the board.

))) Gay hugs Greg (((? I love you though baby *wink wink*? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

OMFG.......Again, I am shocked, shocked....*Ah, what the hell, I will say it again*..SHOCKED!!!
*Throws mouse down out of anger*...poor mouse 

Oh yeah, hi Lepionfou13


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL....is there anything you can't find?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Lepionfou13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys that really cheered me up.


----------



## Lepionfou13 (Sep 11, 2007)

its not depressing, I wouldnt have it any other way. I am free from human belief systems thats all. they dont preoccupy my mind in the least. religious people haven't really thought about God. people dont think much full stop. THAT is depressing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Lepionfou13 said:


> Thanks guys that really cheered me up.


We aim to please :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Lepionfou13 said:


> its not depressing, I wouldnt have it any other way. I am free from human belief systems thats all. they dont preoccupy my mind in the least. religious people haven't really thought about God. people dont think much full stop. THAT is depressing.


It?s difficult to exist with out reason? having a nice warm religion to fill that cold dark hole is ?convenient?. So why think about something which eases pain? Perhaps because it is a placebo and you do not wish to be fooled? I know I don?t? and I won?t. Give me proof? and I?m all yours ?many of gods?.


----------

